

BBC: ISPs Should Assume Heavy VPN Users Are Pirates [Sept. 2014] - r0h1n
https://torrentfreak.com/bbc-isps-should-assume-heavy-vpn-users-are-pirates-140908/

======
ender89
The problem here is that the assumption is that if you don't want someone
looking at your data, you have something to hide. You could use a vpn and be
doing completely legitimate things, like downloading games off of steam or
uploading work to the company server (could be a big file if you're like an
animator or something!). You shouldn't be compelled to let your government
causally monitor all your communications.

------
higherpurpose
That didn't take long. I think Australia just passed some surveillance laws
and said they could also be used to spy on pirates. And now BBC is eager to
use that surveillance state mechanism to punish "pirates" (I assume they mean
people who watch their _free_ videos from other locations, here?).

